# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) - June 2009



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
June 2009*​
*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
022100EDT Jun 09/030100UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan: News report for Monday 01/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - .pdf of original Arabic version also attached


> (....)
> *11 soldiers killed in Meond <Maywand?>*
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - in the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the ten o'clock this morning on a convoy of the enemy's logistics market in the province Meond, the state of Kandahar, were killed (11) soldiers and injured several others injured.  The attack was carried out during the ambush, which also destroyed a truck Mahmlten What kind of food, and a car for the soldiers of Governors of the type Saraf Toyota.  Thank God there was no casualties in the ranks of the mujahideen.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
032045EDT Jun 09/040045UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"17 puppet soldiers killed and wounded in Arghandab, Kandahar 3/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Killing and wounding twenty-seven soldiers in a fierce battle Borngab
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, a fierce battle broke out between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker puppet army in five o'clock yesterday afternoon (02-06-2009) in the "Char rate" of the mandate of the Directorate of Arghandab Kandahar, killing and wounding twenty-seven soldiers of the enemy.  Battle broke out in the region when the mujahideen attacked the heroes within an armed attack on a military patrol of the enemy.  Resulted in the battle which lasted until nine o'clock pm, in the death of (17) and wounded soldiers (7) others.  At the end of the violent battle, two of the Mujahideen were martyred and another wounded.  From God we come and to Him we return.




"Tank of invaders destroyed near Maiwand, Kandahar 3/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The bombing of a military tank of the occupying forces improvised explosive device near Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at half past eight in the morning (03-06-2009) tank military forces occupied the Crusades by an explosive device planted by the roadside, when the enemy's military convoy was in transit on a highway in Kandahar, Herat, "the intersection of Mirakhor" near Center Directorate Meond state of Kandahar.  According to the report, the explosion, which was with a remote control, the destruction of the enemy tank is full, killing all the soldiers inside of the occupiers.  After the blast, had blocked the highway to the enemy in traffic.




"Drone of American invaders shot down in Helmand 3/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The downing of a drone to the American forces Psongen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate targeted at the second of the afternoon yesterday (02-06-2009) unmanned aircraft of the U.S. Air Force in the region, "Saad Kariz" Sngen near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Helmand, when they were busy patrolling in the area of the mujahideen.  According to the report, after the targeting of enemy aircraft, caught fire in the air and landed on the spot.  The enemy plane crashed are currently in the region.  According to the latest news, clashed with the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate Assaker occupying forces in the region, "Togi" the vicinity of Musa Qala, the Directorate of the Directorate, which resulted in the death of (4) occupation soldiers and wounded many others.  At the end of clashes that wounded two of the Mujahideen, too.




"Explosion killed large number invader and puppet soldier in Sangin, Helmand 3/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Explosion kills and affects a large number of soldiers, the occupiers and customers Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The result of two blasts, by the successive Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate in the "victory" was launched on a joint military patrol of the occupying forces and the client at the eighth this morning (03-06-2009) in the "glorious Chuck" market Sngen state Department of Helmand, killing A number of soldiers, the occupiers and their customers.  According to the report, resulted in the two blasts killed more than (7) soldiers as occupiers and agents and wounded many others.  After the explosions as the enemy is usually bad, they opened fire on a number of innocent people, wounding a number of transients.




"Check-post of puppet police captured near LAshkar Gah 3/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The liberation of a security police near the Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the armed attack carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of victory in a series of operations at the dawn of the fourth day Wednesday, 3-6-2009 to the point of security police in the "eye" of the nearby province of Naoh Hkurjah the capital of Helmand, the attack resulted from the liberalization of the point completely.  Used in the attack, heavy and light weapons, which led to the destruction of the building completely destroyed the point that killed four soldiers.  And the struggling sheep Pekka-type machine gun, light machine guns and four of the soldiers dead.  In the direct attack, which lasted about twenty minutes in which one of the mujahideen.




"6 puppet policmen killed in Girishk, Helmand 3/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Two Irtbattiyan kill six policemen in their coastal security
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, the two have a special affinity with the Mujahedeen in the Islamic Emirate "Serbnd" Jursck near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Helmand, killing (6) of the Police Department Bnqtthm client security.  After the attack, police officers handed Alirtbattiyan (6) pieces of weapons of the police officers dead and other military gear to the Mujahideen, which after being granted the concession, taken to a safe place.




"Car of puppet police blew up in Girishk, Helamnd 3/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Explosion destroys car Bjursck Toyota hip Police
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the tenth Wednesday morning 3-6-2009 mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out a series of victory in the powerful explosion on a car from Toyota, the type of hip Police client in the "Serbnd" near the market district Jursck, in Helmand, the explosion destroyed the car fully.  According to reports, a (5) of the police in the blast on the very spot.  He said, five were killed while they were on their way to their coastal security in the region Bostahedvo great explosion.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
050420EDT Jun 09/050820UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"3 tanks of invaders destroyed in Maiwand, Kandahar 4/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The destruction of three tanks and a tank of the enemy in Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate dawn of victory in the beginning of the eleventh hour and a half of noon today (04-06-2009) Assaker tanks for the occupying forces in the area of improvised explosive device "Qal'ah Shah Mir" Meond the state Department of Kandahar, which resulted in the destruction of the tank and killing all those inside.  According to another report yesterday of military tanks blew up an explosive device similar occupiers the same area, when the enemy convoy was in transit from the region.  The blast completely destroyed the enemy tank and killed all the soldiers and wounded crusaders.  In another news report, the dawn of the struggling military tank of the U.S. forces occupied an explosive device planted in the region, "the intersection of Mira Creek" in the same Directorate, which resulted in the burning tank and the death of (3) where the U.S. soldiers.  According to a separate report, the Mujahideen blew up a petrol tank of the enemy's improvised explosive device yesterday afternoon in the "khak Chupan" on Herat Kandahar highway, which resulted in the burning of the tank completely.




"Attack on supply convoy, 6 puppet soldiers killed in Kandahar 4/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Qari Yosuf Ahmadi
> Yesterday afternoon in Boldak district of Kandahar, close to Boldak Bazaar an explosion on the logistical convoy of the enemy killed 6 puppet policemen. Yesterday afternoon in Boldak district of Kandahar, close to Boldak Bazaar an explosion on the logistical convoy of the enemy killed 6 puppet policemen. Two of enemy vehicles were destroyed and large number of soldiers wounded. Two of enemy vehicles were destroyed and large number of soldiers wounded.
> 
> Baldk near the explosion killed six soldiers of Governors of the enemy convoy
> ...




"Statement of Qari Yousuf Ahmadi concerning untrue report of British invaders about murder Mullah Akhtar Mohammad Mansur 4/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> …. after the media published the news over and over again on the basis of British officials to the extent that the press is one of the Department of Defense in the news global written a special report, this noise about the incident at the time their claim on the death of Mullah Akhtar Mohammad Mansour, a lie and has no reality. and the individual who died in the attack is a normal young Mujahed ….




"2 British invaders killed in Sangin, Helmand 4/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Two British soldiers killed near a market Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi.
> Two soldiers were killed (2) of the Britons were at the second session and half of the afternoon when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up their tank military patrol of British troops in the region, "the safety of the picture" near a market in Helmand Sngen Directorate.  Serious blast from the destruction of the enemy tank and killed in full (2) of the British occupying troops, were injured and one (1) of another.




"5 puppet soldiers killed in Girishk, Helmand 4/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The killing of five soldiers of the Army of the client after an explosion near the Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The killing of five soldiers of the Army of the customer in the eleventh hour of noon today (04-06-2009) in "Turku Chile" Jursck near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Helmand, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up their vehicle from an improvised explosive device type RENGER.  According to the report, the explosion resulted in the destruction of a great enemy RENGER fully killed (5) soldiers on the spot.  The transfer of the dead soldiers by the enemy to the status of the Directorate, their car, leaving a scorched center of the village.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052020EDT Jun 09/060020UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"13 civilians killed by airstrike in Uruzgan 5/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Death (13) civilians in air strikes in Uruzgan
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Reports on the death of (13) of civilians, including women and children in air strikes by U.S. warplanes in the second and a half hours after midnight on 5-6-2009 on the villages, "an" and "yeomanly" Jargeno state of Uruzgan province.  In addition to the martyrs, the number of destroyed villages and homes of the right Bohalleha considerable material damage.  According to the novel the people of the region: to do harm to the mujahideen in the raids, nor was any of the people of the region linked to the mujahideen.  He recalls that days before the American troops a number of brutal death of innocent civilians in the province of "Dahraoot" adjacent to the province in air strikes without mercy.




"Kandahar: 4 more German Military Tanks destroyed"


> Zabiullah Mujahid - In the series of Nasrat Operation on 4th June 9pm 4 German Military Tanks were destroyed due to the attacked by the Mujahideens of Islamic Emarat of Afghanistan.  According to the information, in the ambuscade attack 3 German tanks were fully destroyed and all soldiers present in it were killed or seriously injured. The destroyed tanks were lying till today Friday. After the attacked there was a sudden clash between the Mujahideens and the enemy, which ended for half an hour, in which two Mujahideens were also wounded.  It should be cleared that 1 hour before this event, in the same place 3 tanks of German soldiers were destroyed in a clash.




"Kandahar: Christian’s Tank victim of bomb"


> Qari Yousaf - In the series of Nasrat Operation on Friday 5th June 10 o’clock in the morning the Islamic Emarat’s Mujahideens destroyed the tank of Christian soldiers in Zilkhan area of District Dand Province Kandahar.  According to information, in remote bomb control explosion Christian tank was completely destroyed and all invader soldiers were killed in it.  According to the report the explosion occurred when the caravan of enemy was moving towards their centers.  After the explosion the enemy shifted the dead bodies to their centers and the destroyed tanks were lying there till afternoon at the place of incident.




"A police car destroyed in Kandahar City"


> Zabiullah Mujahid - The Mujahideens of Islamic Emarat of Afghanistan attacked the vehicle of puppet police on Thursday 4th of June at 9 pm near Kandahar city at AL-CHEEN Bridge and destroyed it.  According to the report the vehicle of the enemy was targeted by heavy machine guns and the vehicle was destroyed and all soldiers in it were killed. By the grace of Allah there was no harm to Mujahideens.




"Car of puppet border police blew up in KAndahar 5/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The destruction of a border guard with an explosive device in Chorok
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the details contained in the second session at midnight Sunday night destroyed a car 5-6-2009 F RENGER soldiers guard the border with an explosive device planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate of victory in a series of operations in the region, "Johnny" Chorok Province, State of Kandahar, when their patrol transition in the region.  Linker News reported, the explosion destroyed the car, killing all on board of the (5) soldiers on the spot.  After the incident was an attack with light weapons to those soldiers who were transporting the dead from the explosion scene, which led to more killings and injuries in the ranks of the enemy.




"13 invaders and thair agents killed and wounded in Girishk, Helmand 5/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Mujahideen were killed (13) occupation soldiers and agents of the imminent Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Reported in direct battle between the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate and the occupation forces and the client involved in the second session at noon on Friday 5-6-2009 in the area of "Malgir" near the district center in Helmand Jursck, resulting in the death of (13) soldier the enemy, as a number of others injured.  According to the report reaching, in the clashes, and face-to-face of the enemy tanks were destroyed by explosive devices, where the rest of Ahtamanma still at the scene.  Clashes continued until the third hour of the afternoon, a Mujahideen, Mujahid also cited one, I am God and to Him we return.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
061820EDT Jun 09/062220UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mortars fired at   Kandahar airport"


> *Last midnight 06-06-2009 at 2am, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired 2 mortars at Kandahar airport , where a large number of US and Canadian invaders live the damages and casualties were not reported. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi *




"11 NATO and puppet soldiers killed in Kandhar"


> Today morning 06-06-2009 at approximately 5:15 am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a joint patrol  of NATO invaders and their puppet army in Nakhoni area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province, in the ambush 11 NATO soldiers and puppets terrorists were killed few wounded. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Seven police agents are killed in Kandahar" 
(GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Resilience: The statement issued by the Homeland Security agent in the state of Kandahar, a bomb exploded on a police car in which the client was heading to the Directorate (Khakriz) in Kandahar, to know which killed one crewman and injuring two others, .. and the car had been destroyed completely. .  However, Qari Yousef Ahmadi, said in a telephone conversation with a news agency that the explosion blew off the car in the region (Siah Darreh سنګ) in the Directorate of Khakriz of Kandahar, killing seven police officers who were the client on board ..




"In ambush 3 puppet solders were killed in Kandahar"


> Last night 5-06-2009 at approximately 9:45 pm local time , The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an armed attack on an puppet army patrol in Dabri area of  Boldak district of Kandahar province.  The attack that took place as an ambush 1 vehicle was destroyed 3 puppet soldiers were killed  .The mujahedin did not suffer any casualties in the attack. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




" Two soldiers from puppet border polices have surrendered mujahideen 6/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Give the value of works of the soldiers surrendered in Baldk
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Reportedly surrendered soldiers (Raz Mohammed, and Mohammed Nasim) on the afternoon of Friday 5-6-2009 result of a special link to pre-Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, who were working in the brigade Baldk <Spin Boldak?  Boldak District?> state border province of Kandahar, and two residents of the province of Prince Shah Côte <Shah Wali Kot?> state itself, has Asthba with a Ranger and F-type Bandoukin Kalashnikov.  Has given to the mujahideen are in full safety and security, in addition to that Athvhma the amount of one hundred thousand Afghani (currency of the country) each and every one of them.  It is then transferred to a safe place by the Mujahideen.




"1 military vehicle of puppet army blew up in   Kandahar"


> Today noon 06-6-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Siasang area of Khakrez district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 puppet soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Yousf Ahmadi




"Martyrdom Operation kills 21 puppet terrorists and police officers in Helmand"


> Yesterday afternoon 05-05-2009 at approximately 5.00 pm local time, A courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,Hafiz  Muhammad Paroq of same province ,  carried out a martyrdom operation against the puppet  police chickpoint in Kandahar Ada area of Lashkargah city capital of Helmand province. in the attack puppet police officers and 21 of puppets police were killed and 7 were wounded.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Heavy clashes with invader terrorists near Girishk, Helmand 6/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Violent clashes with the occupiers near Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Violent clashes took place this afternoon (06-06-2009) between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker Crusader occupation forces in the "Churki" and "de Adam Khan" Jursck near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Helmand.  According to the report, was killed during the fighting (3) injured soldiers as occupiers and (2) others were wounded.  The clashes began when militants attacked a Mujahideen attack on a foot patrol of the occupying forces.  Injured during clashes (2) of the Mujahideen was also wounded.




"Six people in the ranks of the crusader forces in the Helmand and Farah" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Resilience: the crusader occupation is recognized in the statement issued by one of its soldiers was killed today in the South, however, Qari Yousef Ahmadi, confirmed that the number of soldiers killed the crusaders arrived at six, he said, adding that at least two soldiers were killed in a confrontation with the mujahideen in the province (Krishk) in Helmand , while four others were killed this afternoon in a confrontation with the Mujahideen in the area (Medadi) in the Directorate (Dlaram) of the State of Farah, which also destroyed the vehicle they were traveling ..  The admission that the total number of soldiers killed from the beginning of this year, 128 soldiers ..




"Police officer was killed and six of the clients and the Crusader forces bombed a village in the state of Aorojan <Oruzgan>" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Samoud: News from Zabul province confirm the death of a police officer named client Haji Amanullah, who died when a bomb exploded his car on a Ranger, The blast wounded at least six others, and that was in an area close to the Khaneh Kfter Estadidad Tarin Kot , the news confirmed by the criminal charge of internal security in the client to the jurisdiction of Uruzgan, Qari Yousef and adopt the official spokesman for the Islamic Emirate of the attack and confirmed by one agency to the local news ...  The Qari Yusuf Ahmed to another attack by Islamic Mujahdoa crusader forces and proxy forces in the province (China CHAR), specifically in the area (an) and (yeomanly), where the crusader forces summoned warplanes bombed villages near the scene of the attack, killing 13 civilians at least, including women and children ..




"A police chick post  captured in Zabul"


> Last night, the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate, as part Nusrat operation, carried out an attack on   a puppet police security post in near the center of Mizan District of Zabul Province.  The security post's building was destroyed in the attack and 5 police was killed, while the rest managed to flee. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"3 vehicles of enemy destroyed in Nimroz 6/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of three enemy vehicles in the convoy Keshrod
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at ten this morning (06-06-2009) an armed attack within the <Operation> "victory" was launched on the convoy of the logistics of the enemy on the road between Nimroz Dlaram in the "Pest good," state Department of Nimroz Keshrod, resulting in Destruction (3) vehicles to soldiers Saraf security convoy.  During the attack, which was part of an ambush, was killed and a number of enemy soldiers in the vehicles destroyed, but so far there is no information about the exact number.  Not to any losses during the attack, the mujahideen, and the destroyer of the enemy's car is still the region.




"other 3 vehicles of military destroyed in Keshrud, Nimroz 6/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of three other vehicles in a convoy of enemy vehicles and take advantage of Keshrod
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked an armed attack in the second session at noon today (06-06-2009) part of the "victory" was launched on the convoy of the logistics of the enemy in the "Pest good" of the Directorate of Nimroz Keshrod state, resulting in the destruction of (3) cars Saraf convoy and two sheep Mujahideen (2) the other safely.  According to the report, during the attack, which lasted about two hours, was killed (21) of the security of the convoy, soldiers, and wounded (5) other soldiers.  At the end of the battle was one student <Taliban> died and another.  From God we come and to Him we return.




"21 soldiers killed by security forces in the state of Nimroz" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Samoud: At least 21 soldiers from the special security forces (mercenaries) in the state of Nimroz ..  Note that the special security forces (mercenaries) are carrying military supplies and logistics from a U.S. base to another ..  The spokesman confirmed the information of the Emirate of Afghanistan said that the outer walls and said the emirate today an attack on a convoy of soldiers in the area (Dhmsenk) in the Directorate of the State of Dlaram Nimroz and killed 21 of them soldiers with the mujahideen took the convoy two cars ..  With two of the Mujahideen martyred in the battle, and wounded others ..  Has been recognized by the dead and to the mandate of the client named Nimroz (Dstkir Ghulam Azad), but claimed that a small number of people killed, but stressed that the emirate mujahideen took two of them ..  It should be mentioned that in the ten o'clock this morning, too, destroyed (3) vehicles of the enemy's attack, a similar result on a convoy of the enemy in the same area.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
071740EDT Jun 09/072140UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Battle with puppet army in Panjwai, Kandahar 7/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> A direct battle with the puppet army soldiers in Panjwayi
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> A severe battle at the eleventh hour of the afternoon now (06-06-2009) between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker puppet army in "Jhlgor" unknown state Department of Kandahar.  According to the report, the fight broke out in the area when the Mujahideen attacked the enemy on foot patrol.  During the battle to the enemy suffered heavy losses but there was no precise information yet.




"In explosions 11 British invaders soldiers were killed few wounded in Helmand"


> Last night at approximately 8:00pm,11 British invaders soldiers were either killed few wound in five consecutive explosions carried out by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate on British soldiers in Abdullah Qulp area of Marja District of Helmand Province. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"3 Tanks of British terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> Last night 06-06-2009 at approximately 11:00pm local time, 3 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the British invaders army were blown up by the landmines planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it were traveling in Sangin District of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tanks were totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosion.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"(P)uppet army check posts demolished and 2 terrorists killed in Helmand"


> Last night 06-06-2009 at approximately 8:30pm local time , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with light and heavy weapons attacked 2 check posts of puppet army in Trekh Nawar area of Marja district of Helmand province. In the attack Mujahideen captured the check posts, killed 2 puppet terrorists and wounded few. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"8 puppet army soldiers killed in Uruzgan"


> Today morning 07-6-2009 at approximately 8am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Darwishano Nawa area of Tarenkot city capital of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 8 puppet soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Yousf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
082145EDT Jun 09/0901450UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"19 invader and puppet terrorists killed and wounded near Kandahar 8/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> Killing nine and injuring ten soldiers occupied the city of Kandahar, near the agent
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Violent clashes took place this afternoon (08-06-2009) between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker puppet army in the region, "Zkhan" Dondo the state Department of Kandahar, killing (19) occupation troops and a number of clients and many others.  Hspm report, the first engagement was at ten o'clock this morning with the enemy, killing (9) soldiers of the Army of the client, and after two hours, and reached a constellation of forces soldiers as occupiers and agents to the region, where they attacked an armed mujahideen.  Killed during the attack (10) soldiers as occupiers and clients, where they were transported by helicopter to their position.  Also injured during the attack, which lasted until noon, three of the Mujahideen and killed another.  From God we come and to Him we return.




"Tank of invaders blew up in Panjway, Kandahar 8/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The bombing of a military tank occupiers of an explosive device near Panjwayi
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at ten this morning (08-06-2009) tanks Assaker Crusader occupation forces in the area of improvised explosive device "Nakhuni" near the center of the Directorate of unknown state of Kandahar, when the enemy patrol was in transit from the region.  According to the report, the explosion destroyed the enemy tank is full, killing all inside.  After the blast, the transfer of soldiers to their deaths, and the tank destroyer remained shattered the center of the water.




"Car of puppet army blew up, 5 soldiers killed in Panjwai, Kandahar 8/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> A car bombing of the Army, an improvised explosive device in the customer Panjwayi
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew eight o'clock in the morning (08-06-2009) RENGER army vehicle hit an explosive device within the customer of the "victory" was initiated, when the enemy patrol was in the case of the transit area, "Nehal" near the center of the Directorate of unknown state of Kandahar.  According to the report, the explosion destroyed a car and killing the enemy (5) of the enemy soldiers on the spot.  Among the dead soldiers, the local commander.




" 8 puppet army soldiers killed in Uruzgan"


> Today morning 07-6-2009 at approximately 8am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Darwishano Nawa area of Tarenkot city capital of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 8 puppet soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Yousf Ahmadi




"(P)uppets district headquarter attacked,13 police were killed in Zabul"


> Last midnight 07-06-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked  district headquarter in Shamolzo district of Zabul province, in the attack the district headquarters was damaged 13 puppet police were killed and few wounded.  Also  mujahideen whit a remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of NATO invader forces in Zara kala area of same district,in explosion the tank was destroyed and all 6 invaders in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"3 military vehicles destroyed in Zabul 8/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The destruction of a logistical and three military vehicles of the enemy state of Zabul
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked yesterday (07-06-2009) on a convoy of the enemy in "Hndozi" Siauri the state Department of Zabul, which resulted in the destruction of a car (1) Ranger of the enemy were killed (6) soldiers on the spot.  At the end of the struggling sheep attack weapons of the dead.  According to the news of another battle directly yesterday (07-06-2009) between the Mujahideen and puppet army soldiers in "Srkcano" near Qalat, the status of the state, at the end of the battle against a Ranger (1) of the enemy's missiles, which resulted in the burning car and killing the enemy ( 7) soldiers on the spot.  According to the latest news, heavy explosions were followed by an armed attack on a joint convoy of the enemy on the day before yesterday in the region, "Tkir" balance the Directorate of the same state.  The blast destroyed a tank (1) of the enemy's military and another tank full of petrol.  According to the report, the explosion resulted in the destruction of the enemy tank is full and the killing of (5) is occupied by the soldiers on the spot, as the enemy tank destroyer remained in the area until Sunday evening.  The officials claim that they killed twenty enemy of the mujahideen in the areas of the state of Zabul on Sunday, has no reality, and the enemy wants to see these allegations as soldiers and losers Azaimanm conceal heavy losses.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092025EDT Jun 09/1000250UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In Explosion 8 puppet army   soldiers killed in   Kandahar"


> Today morning 09-06-2009 at approximately 8:40am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patrol of puppet army in police headqurter area in Sangin district of Helmand province. the landmine killed 8 puppet terrorists and wounded few . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Explosion killed and wounded 8 puppet soldiers in Helmand 9/6/09" (English, Arabic and Farsi version)


> Today morning 09-06-2009 at approximately 8:40am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patrol of puppet army in police headqurter area in Sangin district of Helmand province. the landmine killed 8 puppet terrorists and wounded few . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"British invaders martyred 2 civilians in Helmand"


> The invading British forces martyred 2and arristed 4 others in their savage attack on civilians' homes in  near Lashkarghah city capital of Helmand Province last night.  Those martyred and detained had no connection with the Taleban and were all local people.  It is worth mentioning that this is not the first time that the savage Americans and British  are repeating their crime. They martyred 150 innocent civilians, including women, children, students and the elderly, in Ganjabad village of Farahrod District of the neighboring Farah Province. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
100720EDT Jun 09/101120UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing a large number of the crusader forces in Kandahar" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Samoud: The Information Office of the forces (ISAF), the crusade that the soldier was killed today and two others wounded in southern Afghanistan, but the statement did not specify the nationality of the soldier killed and wounded, as they did not determine the location of the client .. The Dutch Ministry has acknowledged that three of its soldiers were wounded in the state of Uruzgan yesterday, one of them seriously .. But the sources of the Principality and witnesses confirm that a large number of the crusader forces in Kandahar, where .. that the mujahideen have been successful in the Directorate of Operations (Dnd) adjacent to the main city and the Director of Panjwayi .. and resulted in the destruction of the enemy vehicles and vehicles .. Sources, as well as the enemy and acknowledged that there had been a large number of operations today, including the bombing of its troops in the mandate of the drag, Wardak, Kunduz and Kapisa, but did not recognize the loss of death of the said soldier and wounding two others ..




"Wounding three soldiers, Uruzgan Dutch state" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Samoud: three soldiers were wounded crusader from the Netherlands on 7-6-2009 was seriously injured yesterday in the state of Urzgan, as recognized by the Dutch Defense Ministry statement said .. that a bomb exploded on a patrol troops and three soldiers injured, one very serious injury .. The Netherlands deployed 1300 troops in Uruzgan's mandate to assist in the occupation of the country as part of ISAF forces ..


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
101925EDT Jun 09/102325UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Canadian invaders fled after defeat from Danad, Kandahar 10/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version - Alternate Arabic version - .pdf of Arabic version also attached to post


> *The occupying forces to come to the province to remain Dnd <Dand?> fled after defeat
> Special Report:
> Canadian forces launched an operation, together with Afghan forces five days ago, together with dozens of tanks and military vehicles and air support operations in the province of Kandahar Dnd <Dand?> state, after heavy fighting in a few days away still 10-6-2009 Tuesday morning after it had suffered loss of gross and disappointing results, the I came out of the region.  For further information and clarification of the situation Haorna one of the Mujahedeen fighting the province, Haji / Abdullah, made the next-mentioned explanation of the "Chhamt Web":   Days before the enemy began military operations in the province of Dnd, lasted about four days, during which the enemy Fji and explosive offensive operations of the Mujahideen, was killed by a large number of them, for example: a tank was destroyed and a car-type RENGER enemy improvised explosive devices on the first day, killing all of the was inside, and then when I got them to the weight of Khan, a Canadian tank destroyed here again hit a landmine and was killed by (6) Canadian soldiers.  Attacked by the mujahideen in the area and the severe battle between the two parties and continued for three days after the severe clashes with the enemy for two hours this morning, also, in the battles he killed Khan (7) soldiers, Afghans, and (4) of the Canadian Forces, was also injured (31 ) other soldiers from the enemy, with their dead and wounded were taken by helicopters have been seen by villagers as they raise their dead to the helicopters.  He died in clashes during the days (4) of our Mujahideen, was also injured two others.  Fjioa and after the stiff resistance of the mujahideen in the ongoing Jlgo and Nakhuni, and here also suffered a great loss of life, as obtained by means of remote control bomb on a foot patrol of Canadian and Afghan agents of the cemetery near the Hajji Baba in Nakhuni, killed (7) soldiers and wounded a large number surgery, and then half an hour while their tanks were on the scene, an explosive device blew up their tank, and also completely destroyed.  Must be mentioned that, in addition to the Canadian Tmder tanks destroyed (4) cars of the Army Ranger customer in sporadic clashes, with great loss of soldiers in the internal life as well.  He said fighter Haji Abdullah on civilian casualties and the enemy air raids, saying: the enemy planes raided the different regions, but the grace of God were not a significant impact.   According to our statistics, the aerial bombardment in the different regions of civilians killed (4) men, and two children (2), and (3) women, and (3) of our mujahideen.  We must say that the Directorate of Dnd reality near the city of Kandahar, where the enemy is often claimed that it has full control of it, but Alhaji Abdullahi said that after the withdrawal of occupying forces, including the morning, the Mujahideen-controlled heroes in full on each Directorate, and ownership is now in the hands of the mujahideen. *




"6 NATO and puppet soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Yesterday noon 09-06-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a joint convoy of NATO and their puppet army in Kakro area of Arghandab district of Kandahar province, in the ambush Mujahideen in attack 6 American and puppets terrorists were killed or wounded. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In explosions few British invaders were killed in Helmand"


> Today morning at approximately 7:00am, 7 British invaders soldiers were either killed few wound in two consecutive explosions carried out by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate on British soldiers in Majid Chok area in bazaar of Sangin District of Helmand Province.  Also  today at approximately 8:00am local time, 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the American invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Aghlagh area of same District.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Killing 3 and wounding 4 soldiers near Lashkargah in the province of Helmand 10/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 3 killed and 4 soldiers injured near the Hkurjah
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/6/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at one and a half of noon today, a direct attack on a military security in the region of the customer, "Bulan" Hkurjah near the capital of Helmand province, resulting in the death of (3) soldiers, and wounding (4) others.  The sheep Klashenkovin mujahideen soldiers dead, and set fire to the point, as was one of the Mujahideen in the attack surgery.




"2 military tanks of American invaders destroyed in Zabul"


> Last night at 12:30 am [local time] mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate Attacked on convoy of  the American invader soldiers in Arhad area of Shahri Sapa  district of Zabul Province.  According to a report, in attack 2 tanks were destroyed and 6 invaders in them were killed . Reported by  Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
112105EDT Jun 09/120105UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"A Tank of NATO terrorist  blew up in Kandahar"


> Yesterday afternoon 10-06-2009 at approximately 2:40pm local time, 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Qali Shamer area of Mewand District of Kandahar province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Killing 7 police officers in Shawarwak in the province of Kandahar 11/06/09 " (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing 7 police officers in Chorok (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 11/6/2009
> According to the report, the dawn of the emirate mujahideen Alisalmip at the second session of the afternoon as part of a (victory) initiated, an Army Ranger for the client an explosive device planted in the region, "cypress Sah," Department of Kandahar Chorok state, resulting in the destruction of a car and killing the enemy (7) police on the spot.  Among the soldiers killed in the explosion, two police Zbat the same Directorate.




"In Explosion 6 intelligence soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Today morning 11-06-2009 at approximately 8:08am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle  of puppet intelligence soldiers in Doham Dorahia  area of Kandahar city. the landmine killed destroyed the vehicle and 6 puppet terrorists in it were killed . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"1 tank of American invaders destroyed 5 killed in   Helmand"


> Today morning 11-06-2009 at approximately 5:00am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmine blew up a tank of American invader army in Khoshahal  kali area of Nadali district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all 5 invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Martyrdom Operation kills 11 wounded 23 puppet terrorists  in Uruzgan"


> Yesterday afternoon 11-06-2009 at approximately 1.30 pm local time, A courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,Mula Saudullah  of same province ,  carried out a martyrdom operation against the puppet  police base near Tarenkot  city capital of Uruzgan province. in the attack puppet police officers and 11 of puppets police were killed and 23 were wounded.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Destruction of a Toyota Surf of the enemy in an explosion in Shahjawi in the province of Zabul 11/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Saraf car destroyed in an explosion of the enemy Shah Joy (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 11/6/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was destroyed in the second half at noon today as part of a (victory) initiated, a client Saraf army on the highway in the region of Kandahar, Kabul, "Bazrjan" Shah Joy state Department of Zabul, when he was a strong explosion on a patrol enemy.  Were killed (4) security soldiers were wounded highways (2) others were wounded.




"Declaration of the Leading Council of Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan Regarding Obama's so called Speech Addressing Islamic Nations" – Full Official English text also attached to post


> ….. If Obama really wants peace and security is the region and the Afghanistan, he must end his illegal military invasion and presence in order to pave way for peace and security. We trust that if the foreign troops leave Afghanistan the Afghans have no intention to harm any country in the world nor we will allow our soil to be used against any country ….


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
130700EDT Jun 09/131100UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mortars fired at   Kandahar airport"


> *Last night 11-06-2009 at 10:30 pm, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired 2 mortars at Kandahar airport , where a large number of US and Canadian invaders live the damages and casualties were not reported. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi*




"A Tank of NATO terrorist  blew up in Kandahar"


> Yesterday afternoon 11-06-2009 at approximately 5:40pm local time, 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Babro area of Arghandab District of Kandahar province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"A Tank of NATO terrorist  blew up in Kandahar"


> Yesterday afternoon 11-06-2009 , 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Garmawak area of Mewand District of Kandahar province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In Explosion 6 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Yesterday evening  12-06-2009 at approximately 7:00pm local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Badar Kali area of Shorawak district of Kandahar province. the landmine destroyed the vehicle and  6 puppet terrorists in it were killed . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Martyrdom Operation kills and wounded more then 40  puppet terrorists  in Helmand" - Alternate English version


> Yesterday evening  12-06-2009 at approximately 8.00 pm local time, A courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,Abdulazaiz  of same province ,  carried out a martyrdom operation against the US sulling vehicles stop in Grishk district of Helmand province.  in the attack 13 puppets police were killed and 33 were wounded.also 11 supplying  vehicles and 6 military vehicles of gourd police were destroyed.   We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"In explosions 8 British invaders were killed or wounded in Helmand"


> Today morning at approximately 6:30am, 2 British invaders soldiers were either killed 2 wound in an explosion carried out by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate on British soldiers in Haedarabad area in Grish District of Helmand Province.  Also in Zaprani area of Sangin district of same province mujahideen blew up a patrol of British invaders in which 2 killed and 2 wounded. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In Explosion 7 puppet army soldiers killed in Uruzgan"


> Yesterday afternoon 11-06-2009 at approximately 6:30pm local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patrol of puppet army in Mariabad area of Tarnkot city capital  of Uruzgan province. the landmine killed 8 puppet terrorists and wounded few . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"5 puppet army soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Today morning 12-06-2009 at approximately 7:05am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a vehicl  of puppet army in Bazrkan area of Shahjoi district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 5 puppet soldiers in it were killed  . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
141810EDT Jun 09/142210UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(P)uppet police chief   killed in Kandahar"


> Today noon 14-06-2009 at approximately 12:05pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a vehicle  of puppet police chief of Panjwai district of Kandahar province in Demrasd Maktb area of same district , the landmine destroyed the vehicle and puppet police chief and 4 police in it were killed  . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"6 puppet police killed ,a check posts captured in Kandahar"


> Today afternoon  14-06-2009 at approximately 2:15 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet police check post in Temrian area in Dand district of Kandahar province, in the attack Mujahideen captured  the post and 6puppets police were killed , also small weapons were Mujahideen's booty.Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 drone of American invaders shot down in  Kandahar"


> Yesterday , An American pilotless aircraft on a spying mission was shot down by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate in Qali Shamer area of Maewand District of Kandahar Province.  The enemy aircraft was totally destroyed after it came down.Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"6 puppet police killed in Zabul"


> Today noon 14-06-2009 at approximately 01:15pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a vehicle  of puppet police in Karori area of Seori district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 6 puppet soldiers in it were killed  . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"8 puppet army soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Today noon 14-06-2009 at approximately 12:05am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a vehicle  of puppet army in Qarbagho area of Shahjoi district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 8 puppet soldiers in it were killed  . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Mortars fired on puppet army base in Nemroz"


> Yesterday afternoon Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate fired matters shells  on base of puppets army base in Dihmazang area of Khshrod district of Nemroz province.  In attack the casualties and damage of enemy was not reported. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
151755EDT Jun 09/152155UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"A vehicle of puppet army blew up in Kandahar"


> Today morning 15-06-2009 at approximately 7:30am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Wazosoki area of Boldak district of Kandahar province. the landmine destroyed the vehicle and  all puppet terrorists in it were killed . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"2 Tanks of British terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> yesterday afternoon 14-06-2009, 2 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the British invaders army were blown up by the landmines planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it were traveling in bazaar of Nwzad District of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tanks were totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mines explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi



NOTE:  Following two reports likely refer to same alleged attack.

"1 tank of American invaders destroyed in Helmand"


> Today morning 15-06-2009 at approximately 7:00am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmine blew up a tank of American invader army in Sorkhabad area of Sangin district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi



"Armored vehicles of British invaders blew up in Sangin, Helmand 15/6/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic and Farsi version


> The bombing of an armored tank of British forces in improvised explosive device Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at seven this morning (15-06-2009) part of the "victory", military tanks, armored vehicles belonging to the British troops occupied by the device controlling remote, when the enemy's military convoy was passing from the "Sorkh Pakistan," Department Sngen in Helmand.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank is full, killing all the British troops, currently busy with a large number of occupiers to transfer them to their positions.




"Killing 4 and wounding 3 soldiers in explosion in Nad Ali in the province of Helmand 15/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 4 killed and 3 soldiers injured in an explosion on the club Directorate (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 15/6/2009
> Was killed and (7) soldiers of the Army of the customer in the eleventh hour and a half of the afternoon, when he detonated the mujahideen of the Islamic state within the (victory) in the Journal of an explosive device with the "false-Abad," Department of Nad Ali in Helmand.  According to the report, the explosion killed (4) soldiers and wounding (3) other serious injuries.  The battle erupted after the blast the enemy with long hours to complete, at the end of the battle of two of the Mujahideen were wounded.




"British  invader army patrol ambush in Helmand"


> Today morning 15-04-2009 at approximately 10:00 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a foot patrolling units of British invader army terrorists in Shorki area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the ambushed Mujahideen killed 3 invader terrorists and wounded 2. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"4 puppet army soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Today noon 15-06-2009 at approximately 11:35am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a military vehicles  of puppet army in Zorabad area of Nadali district of Helmand province, the landmine killed 4 puppet soldiers and 2 were wounded . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"13 puppet army terrorists killed in Uruzgan"


> Monday afternoon 15-06-2009 at approximately 2 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Merabda area of Tarenkot city of Uruzgan province. The vehicle was blown up, 7 puppet army terrorists were killed after when more puppets com to the area anoter landmine blew up and 6 more soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
162200EDT Jun 09/170200UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"4 intelligence official were killed in Kandahar"


> Last midnight 16-06-2009 at approximately 12:05am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a vehicle of puppet intelligence official  in Reki Kala area in Kandahar city  , in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed the  vehicle and 3 puppets terrorists killed and one wounded in it . Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"In explosions 7 British invaders were killed in Helmand"


> Today morning at approximately 8:00am, 7 British invaders soldiers were either killed in 3 explosions carried out by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate on British soldiers in Majidchok area in Sangin District of Helmand Province.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"British  invader army patrol ambush in Helmand"


> Today morning 15-04-2009 at approximately 10:00 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a foot patrolling units of British invader army terrorists in Shorki area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the ambushed Mujahideen killed 3 invader terrorists and wounded 2. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"13 puppet army terrorists killed in Uruzgan"


> Monday afternoon 15-06-2009 at approximately 2 pm local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Merabda area of Tarenkot city of Uruzgan province. The vehicle was blown up, 7 puppet army terrorists were killed after when more puppets com to the area anoter landmine blew up and 6 more soldiers were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"7 puppet army soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Today morning 16-06-2009 at approximately 8:05am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a vehicle  of puppet army in Kharnokoti area of Shahri Sapa district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 puppet soldiers in it were killed 2 wounded  . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Deputy Ameerul Mo’mineen Of The Islamic Emirate
Of Afghanistan, Our Beloved & Honourable Brother Akhund:  An Exclusive Interview With “SARK” Journal"


> (….)
> Obama planning to send more troops to Afghanistan in itself proves that current foreign forces are complete failure and has been defeated by the Mujahideens operations. They have lost the morale to fight and from the beginning closed all channels of diplomacy. If additional forces come to Afghanistan will have same defeat's, will loose their Morales and will come under the wrath of attacks.
> 
> (….)
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
171940EDT Jun 09/172340UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Attacked a American invaders supply convoy in   Kandahar"


> Today morning at approximately 7 am, The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate  attacked a logistical convoys of the American invaders on Kandahar -Herat highway in Khaki Chopan area of Maewand district of Kandahar province .in Attack the casualties and damage of enemy was not reported. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"In Explosion 5 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Today morning  17-06-2009 at approximately 6:00am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patrol of puppet army in Shikh Qalandar area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province. in Explosion 5 puppet terrorists were killed 7 wounded. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"7 puppet army soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Today morning 16-06-2009 at approximately 8:05am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a vehicle  of puppet army in Kharnokoti area of Shahri Sapa district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 7 puppet soldiers in it were killed 2 wounded  . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
181930EDT Jun 09/182330UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In Explosions 11 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Today noon  18-06-2009 at approximately 11:30am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Spina Khol area of Shorawak district of Kandahar province. in Explosion 6 puppet terrorists were killed.  Also yesterday evening in same area a vehicle of puppet army blew up and 5 puppets killed . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"A Tank of NATO terrorist  blew up in Kandahar"


> Today noon 18-06-2009 , 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Salwat area of Panjwai District of Kandahar province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and 5 soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In ambush 9 puppet soldiers killed, 4 vehicles destroyed in Helmand"


> Today morning 18-06-06-2009 at approximately 10 am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army in Waziro Manda area near the Lashkerkah city  capital of Helmand province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed for vehicles and 9 puppets terrorists killed 5wounded in them . Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"3 Tanks of British terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> Today noon 18-06-2009, 3 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the British invaders army were blown up by the landmines planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in Jalaldin area of Nwzad District of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tanks were totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mines explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In ambush 11 puppet soldiers killed in Uruzgan"


> Today noon 18-06-06-2009 at approximately 12 pm local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army near the center of Khas uruzgan district of Uruzgan province, in the ambush Mujahideen killed 11 puppets terrorists and wounded 3 , also one vehicle and weapons of killed soldiers were mujahideen booty . Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
191915EDT Jun 09/192315UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"A Tank of NATO terrorist  blew up in Kandahar city"


> Today noon 19-06-2009 at approximately 11am local time , 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Sarpoza area of of Kandahar city.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and 7 soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"9 puppet army soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Today morning 19-06-2009 at approximately 10:06am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Norwzo area of Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 9 puppet soldiers in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"2 Tanks of British terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> Today morning 19-06-2009, 2 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the British invaders army were blown up by the landmines planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in Babji area of Lashkargah  city of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tanks were totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mines explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
201745EDT Jun 09/202145UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of British invaders destroyed 7 killed in Helmand"


> Today morning 20-06-2009 at approximately 10:00am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote control landmine blew up a tank of British invader army in Zambili area of Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all 7 invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"1 tank of NATO invader terrorist  blew up in Uruzgan"


> Today afternoon 20-06-2009 at approximately 4:00 pm local time, a tank of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in Tanki  area of Derawat District of Uruzgan province.  According to a report, in explosion the tank was destroyed  and 7 soldiers on board were killed or wounded in the remote-controlled mine explosion.   Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In an ambush 9 puppet solders were killed in Zabul"


> Today afternoon 20-06-2009 at approximately 3pm local time, The mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an armed attack on  puppet army patrol in Sadokhankala area of  Shenki district of Zabul province.  The attack that took place as ambush 9 puppet soldiers were killed few wounded also 2 vehicles were destroyed,  The mujahedin did not suffer any casualties in the attack. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"8 puppet army soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Today morning 20-06-2009 at approximately 9:09am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 1 vehicle of puppet army in Qayom Kala area of Shahjoi district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and a commander and 8 puppet soldiers in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
211940EDT Jun 09/212340UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"British  invaders martyred 5 civilians in Helmand"


> Last night the invading British forces martyred 5 and arrested 4 others in their savage attack on civilians' homes in  Grisk and Marja districts of Helmand Province.  Those martyred and detained had no connection with the Taleban and were all local people.  It is worth mentioning that this is not the first time that the savage Americans and British  are repeating their crime. They martyred 150 innocent civilians, including women, children, students and the elderly, in Ganjabad village of Farahrod District of the neighboring Farah Province. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"In ambush 3 vehicles destroyed in Helmand"


> Yesterday afternoon 21-06-06-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army in Ashegho area of Zhari district of Kandahar province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed 3 vehicles and 9 puppets terrorists killed 5wounded in them . Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"(P)uppet commander and 2 terrorists killed in Dikondi"


> [size=10pt] Today noon 20-06-2009 , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with light and heavy weapons attacked a check post of puppet army in the bazaar of Daikondi province. In the attack Mujahideen destroyed the check post, killed puppet commander and 2 puppet terrorists also one mujahid was martyred and one wounded. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi size]


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
221950EDT Jun 09/222350UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Martyrdom Operation   kills 21 puppet terrorists in Kandahar"


> Today morning 22-06-2009 at approximately 7:30 am local time, A courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,Mula Rahmatullah of same province ,  carried out a martyrdom operation against the puppet  police convoy in Shah Agha doraihi area on Kandahar Herat highway  of near Kandahar city. in the attack puppet police officers and 21 of puppets police were killed and 15 were wounded.also few vehicles were destroyed.  We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Destruction of 9 small and big vehicles in Maiwand in the province of Kandahar 20/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of 9 large and small vehicles in Kandahar (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 20/6/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked on Friday during the (victory) on a convoy of enemy Ozstep on a highway in Kandahar, Herat, near the station in the rest of the region, "Shah Mir Castle" in the Directorate of Meond in Kandahar province, resulting in the destruction of three of the security of the convoy vehicles, and the death of seven and wounding five other passengers.  According to another report, the Mujahideen attacked on Friday in the ambush on a convoy of enemy Ozstep on a highway in Kandahar, Herat Province, in the Sncasar buttons in the same state, resulting in the destruction of four military vehicles, and a kind of hip Box portfolio of the convoy, and the death of five soldiers and four others injured passengers in the car.  The report, the struggling sheep three cars of the type of hip Box, and Saorgen, four pistols, and Hawan one at the end of the attack.  The two were lightly wounded mujahideen.  According to another report, the mujahideen detonated a car-type RENGER of proxy forces in the region, "Spin Juli" Chorok Department, which resulted in the destruction of the vehicle and killing all on board of the five soldiers.




"A Tank of NATO terrorist  blew up in Kandahar"


> Today morning 22-06-2009 at approximately 10:00am local time, 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Rahemmanda area of Zhari District of Kandahar province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"(K)illed and wounded 26 soldiers in the occupied scattered Sngen <Sangin>in Helmand" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state at the ninth last night (21-06-2009) part of the "victory" was an explosive device in the journal of the U.S. military of the occupying forces in the region, "Tcherkkiano مانده" near the center of the Directorate of Sngen in Helmand, killing (3) injured soldiers as occupiers and (2) others were wounded.  According to another report, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the tank for the military occupation of yesterday (21-06-2009) in the "glorious Chuck" in the same Directorate, which resulted in the destruction of the tank, killing all inside.
> 
> In another news report, after the explosion were limited to two great soldiers of the enemy infantry and one after the other, where provided for the transfer of their dead and wounded on their position. Killing (3) occupation soldiers were killed and others (4) other serious injuries.
> ...




"Martyrdom of 4 civilians and arresting 2 others by American forces in Laskharja in the province of Helmand 20/06/09 " (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 4 civilians killed and 2 others arrested by the Americans in Hkurjah
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 20/6/2009
> At the second session and a half after the middle of the night, U.S. forces attacked the homes of civilians in the village "Kovki" in "Baba Ji" Hkurjah province in the state of Hmlnd <Helmand>, resulting in the deaths of four innocent civilians and the arrest of two others.  According to eyewitnesses, the martyrs is arrested were not the Taliban, but two of them were in Bakalin Hkurjah, the four martyrs were residents of the village.  It should be noted, that the occupying forces cited four of the civilians in the attack, although it cited two people and arrested three others in an attack similar to the previous attack on the homes of people yesterday in the state of Farah.




"2 Tanks of British terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> Today noon 22-06-2009, 2 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the British invaders army were blown up by the landmines planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in Shen Kali area of Nadali district of Helmand province .  According to a report, the enemy tanks were totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mines explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Destruction of a military tank of the British forces in explosion near Gerishk in the province of Helmand 20/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> British military tanks destroyed in an explosion near Jursck (Victory)
> Zabihollah (Mujahid) - 20/6/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at ten this morning as part of a (victory) device in the tank for the military forces of the British occupied zone, "Zembli" near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Jursck Helmand.  The blast, which was remote-controlled machine, the destruction of the enemy tank is full, killing all inside, where up to (7) soldiers as occupiers.  After the blast, the transfer of enemy soldiers killed by helicopter to a military position, as the enemy tank is still scorched the region.




"Destruction of a tank of the English forces in explosion in Sinjin in the province of Helmand 20/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of a tank of the English forces in a province Sngen (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 20/6/2009
> At the middle of the twelfth night, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in a series of operations (victory) for the tank forces in the intersection of English within the glorious Sngen in Helmand province, by an explosive device, when their patrol was passing through the area.  The explosion which was implemented by a remote control, which led to the destruction of the tank were killed (5) British soldiers on the spot.  With the explosion directly clashed with the enemy, but the grace of God there was no damage to the ranks of the mujahideen.




"Killing 11 soldiers in an severe explosion in Derawat in the province of Oruzgan 20/06/09” (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The killing of 11 soldiers, the result of two powerful explosions in the Hraoot (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 20/6/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out this morning during the (victory) for the two forces to the vehicle, the client, in an area near the Directorate Hraoot Aroskan in the state, resulting in the death of one of ten soldiers in the incident.  The first blast today at the tenth and five minutes on the regular forces the client, resulting in the destruction of the vehicle and killed five soldiers from the passengers.  The second explosion was carried out on a car in the area of the enemy, "Yitzhak Cottel uniforms" in the same Directorate, which resulted in the destruction of the car completely and the deaths of six soldiers who were on Mentha.  The transfer of the enemy to their deaths, and destroyed the car is still at the scene.




"5  NATO invader terrorist  soldiers killed  in Uruzgan"


> Today afternoon 22-06-2009 at approximately 3:45 pm local time, a tank of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in Kash dara area of Chora District of Uruzgan province.  According to a report, in explosion the tank was destroyed  and 5 soldiers on board were killed or wounded in the remote-controlled mine explosion.   Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Killing 8 puppet soldiers including a commander in Shahjawi in the province of Zabul 20/06/09 " (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 8 soldiers killed for the client, including a commander in the Shah Joy (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 20/6/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the ninth during the morning (victory) a proxy for the improvised explosive device was a remote-controlled, while the enemy is patrolling in the region, "Gayoom Castle" in the Shah Joy Department of Zabul province.  The explosion destroyed a car and killed eight enemy soldiers to the management of the client, including the commander as well.  The transfer of positions to the enemy their dead, and destroyed the car is still at the scene.




"Destruction of 2 Ford Rangers of the enemy in Shanki in the province of Zabul 20/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two of the type of the enemy state RENGER Zabul (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 20/6/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at three o'clock in the afternoon as part of a (victory) an armed attack on an army patrol in the client, "Khan Sdo Castle," near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Shenqui Zabul, resulting in the destruction of (2) two of the enemy.  According to the report, according to the report, the attack, which resulted in the ambush were killed (9) of the enemy soldiers were wounded in the two vehicles (4) other soldiers were wounded.  At the end of the struggling sheep attack weapons of the dead.




"(P)uppet commander and 2 terrorists killed in Dikondi"


> Today noon 20-06-2009 , Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with light and heavy weapons attacked a check post of puppet army in the bazaar of Daikondi province. In the attack Mujahideen destroyed the check post, killed puppet commander and 2 puppet terrorists also one mujahid was martyred and one wounded. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
231945EDT Jun 09/232345UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In Explosions 7 puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar"


> Today morning  23-06-2009 at approximately 7:30am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Spiroan Ghondi area of Panjway district of Kandahar province. in Explosion the vehicle was destroyed and 7 puppet terrorists were killed.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"(B)attle and an explosion to the loss of the enemy killed and wounded in Kandahar Bnjoine state" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> As detailed battle directly morning (23-06-2009) between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker occupying forces in the region, "Zndjabat" unknown state Department of Kandahar, as long as three hours.  Resulted in the battle, which used small arms and heavy damages to the enemy killed and wounded but did not yet have accurate information.  According to another report, the mujahideen detonated a car bomb exploded in an army RENGER client in "Plateau Sveroan" near the center of the Directorate, which resulted in the destruction of the enemy and turned the car to pieces, and killed all the soldiers (7) immediately.  After the explosion, the battle directly clashed with the enemy in the end was (2) of the Mujahideen were wounded.




"7 U.S. soldiers killed bombings in Helmand Jermser" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Detail as a result of heavy explosions that took place before the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate on the afternoon of yesterday (22-06-2009) victory in the operations launched in the infantry patrols Assaker occupying U.S. forces in the "good God Aghahosseini cold" Jermser the state Department of Helmand, killing at least ( 7) U.S. soldiers and wounded many others.  According to the report, to the loss of killed and wounded when the enemy troops attempt to intervene in the occupied areas that are under the control of the Mujahideen, the Mujahideen detonated explosive devices in the infantry soldiers and military Madrathm.  Also destroyed (2) the result of enemy tanks explosions, as a whole.  The report adds, that after heavy explosions, the U.S. military death (4) of innocent people in revenge attacks.




"(T)anks destroyed by the occupation forces near Hkurjah in Helmand" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> News by road, late on Monday at dawn 22-6-2009 mujahideen of the Islamic state in a series of tanks, armored victory for the foreign occupation forces in the region, "Louis ماندة" with the Pope's imminent Center Hkurjah of Helmand province, when a convoy of enemy military transition in the region.  Destroyed in the blast, the tank is too full, in which (5) soldiers and tanks remained burning until the morning at the scene.




"1 Tank of British terrorist  blew up in Helmand"


> Yesterday 23-06-2009, 1 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the British invaders army were blown up by the landmines planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in Babaji area near Lashkergah city capital of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tank wase totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mines explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
241950EDT Jun 09/242350UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(K)illing four enemy soldiers a result of the explosion near Kandahar" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was destroyed, at the eighth morning 2009-06-24 victory in a series of operations of the type of car for the Army Ranger Customer as a result of an explosion in the "intersection of Kabul," near the city of Kandahar.  The attack carried out by an explosive device controlled remotely, for the destruction of the vehicle and killing four soldiers of the Army customer <puppet army>.




"(A) severe battle with Israeli soldiers near Hkurjah in Helmand" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Severe battle took place on the afternoon of 23-6-2009 on Tuesday between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate soldiers in the area of "Papa's" imminent Hkurjah of the status and the mandate of Helmand.  Used in the battle in which heavy and light weapons, targeting the enemy tank shell (RPG), which burned, killing all on board.  Mujahid also cited one in this battle.  From God we come and to Him we return.
> 
> Since the four-day a large force of foreign troops and internal standing in the desert, "Baba Ji" seeking to start operations in the region against the Mujahideen, the Mujahideen had planted the mines, but in all those areas, a hyphen between the desert and populated areas locally known as the homeland, which impede the movement of the enemy.
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
260545EDT Jun 09/260945UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing 4 soldiers in explosion near the city of Kandahar 24/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 4 killing of enemy soldiers in Kandahar, a result of an explosion (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 24/6/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was destroyed in the eight o'clock this morning in a series of operations (victory) a kind of Army Ranger Customer as a result of an explosion in the "intersection of Kabul," near the city of Kandahar.  The attack carried out by an explosive device controlled remotely, for the destruction of the vehicle and killing four soldiers of the Army customer.




"Destruction of an armored tank of the British forces in an explosion in Maiwand in the province of Kandahar 24/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of tanks, armored vehicles for British troops by an explosion in Meond (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 24/6/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew eight o'clock in the morning as part of a (victory) device in the tank for the military forces of the British territory on a highway in Kandahar, Herat, "khak Chupan" the status of the mandate of the Directorate of Meond Kandahar.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank is full, killing all the British soldiers.  After the blast the enemy through the bridge of Kandahar to Herat highway traffic until noon today.




"Burning 3 lorries of enemy convoy in Shamulzi in the province of Zabul 24/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 3 trucks from the burning of the enemy convoy in Zabul (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 24/6/2009
> According to reports reaching The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate was burned in a series of operations (Victory) on Wednesday, a convoy of three trucks of supplies the enemy in the region, "Dkro" Hmozay state of Zabul province, when their convoy was ambushed Mujahideen.  At the beginning of the attack, the convoy managed to escape the soldiers of Governors of the battlefield, the devastating truck structures still remain at the scene at the time of writing this report the afternoon.  Not yet available adequate information about the dead and wounded in the attack.




"Killing an intelligence officer in Babak in the province of Zabul 24/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Liquidation of an intelligence officer in Zabul
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 24/6/2009
> On the afternoon of Tuesday killed an intelligence officer (national security), with his bodyguard, were surprised when the Mujahideen ambush in the "door" the status of Zabul province.  Killed one employee / Ishaq Khan and his bodyguard on the spot in the attack and the military advantage of the struggling car RENGER type and type of satellite phone and Kalashnikov rifles.  Recalled that the slain relatives of the current intelligence chief / consideration Khan.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
262020EDT Jun 09/270020UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Destruction of 2 vehicles of the enemy in explosions Shahwalikot in the province of Kandahar 25/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of the enemy in two explosions Department Haolekot (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 25/6/2009
> According to detail, the dawn of the Islamic Emirate Mjhdo at seven this morning as part of a (victory) in a car bomb RENGER Army customer in "Shajoy" Haolekot the state Department of Kandahar, when the enemy vehicle was carrying food to one of the security points.  The blast destroyed a car in the entire enemy, killing all crew (6) soldiers on the spot.  According to another report, the dawn of the mujahideen tanks of the occupying forces of military improvised explosive device in the same region yesterday, resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank is full and the killing of (3) where the soldiers as occupiers.




"Killing 7 enemy soldiers in explosion near Panjawe in the province of Kandahar 25/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 7 soldiers killed in an explosion near an enemy unknown (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 25/6/2009
> According to detail, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state at the second session of the afternoon as part of a (victory) device in a car to pick puppet army soldiers on the road between the "Sveroan Heights" and "Nehal" near the center of the Directorate of unknown state of Kandahar, resulting in the destruction of the car and killed (7) where the soldiers.  The commander was killed in the blast point of the dead.




"Killing and wounding 5 British soldiers in a direct battle in Geriskh in the province of Helmand 25/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 5 killed and injured British soldiers in the battle directly to the state of Helmand
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 25/6/2009
> According to detail, the battle was severe at sunrise this morning between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker British occupying forces in "de Adam Khan" Jursck near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Helmand, killing and wounding (5) British troops.  The battle erupted in the region, fell when a large number of British troops from the occupied helicopters attacked them with the mujahideen in the early morning.  During the battle, which lasted about three hours, I cite (2) of the Taliban and wounded (3) others.  The bombs, the bombing of the enemy heavy weapons during the battle, resulting in financial loss to the local community and spiritual.




"Killing 4 British soldiers in Maiwand in the province of Kandahar 25/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 4 British soldiers killed in Meond
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 25/6/2009
> According to detail, the killing of four British soldiers at approximately the ninth last night on a highway in Kandahar, Herat Province Meond market state of Kandahar, when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated a bomb in a military patrol of the enemy occupied.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank is full, killing all crew (4) British soldiers, where the bodies were transported by helicopter after half an hour to the airport, the state, and the tank is still scorched the region.




"Destruction of a Ford Ranger of police by IED in Zhari in the province of Kandahar 25/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of a police car RENGER improvised explosive device in the buttons <Zhari> (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 25/6/2009
> According to detail, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state at the seventh morning operations (victory) initiated, in a car bomb RENGER Police Department client in "the intersection of Shah Agha," Department of Kandahar, the state of buttons, when the car was occupied by the enemy patrol in the area.  The blast, which was with a remote control, the destruction of the enemy vehicle completely, killing all crew (5) soldiers.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area and the dead soldiers were taken to the status of the state, leaving a scorched car in the region.




"Attack on the invader American base in the city of Kandahar 25/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The attack on the base of the U.S. forces occupied the city of Kandahar (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 25/6/2009
> According to detail, attacked the mujahideen of the Islamic state at the second session yesterday as part of a (victory), the status of U.S. troops occupied Assaker in the former home of the "Prince of the believers," the heart of the city of Kandahar.  According to the report, fell during the attack (4) within the Center for the enemy rockets, causing heavy losses the status of the enemy, and that access to accurate information about the loss of spiritual enemy here is difficult.




"In Mortars attack 10 American invader army soldiers killed in (Z)abul"


> Last midnight 26-06-2009, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan fired mortars at an American invader army base in center of Shahri Sfa  district of Zabul province, the mortars hit their targets and 10 American invaders were killed or wounded. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"8 puppet army soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Today morning 26-06-2009 at approximately 10:30am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle  of puppet army in Spinaghbarga area of Qalat city of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 8 puppet soldiers in it were killed 2 wounded  . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
270650EDT Jun 09/271050UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In ambush 3 vehicles of puppet army destroyed in Kandahar"


> Yesterday afternoon 26-06-06-2009 , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army in Shahagha area of Zhari district of Kandahar province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed  2 vehicle and 5 puppets terrorists were killed 3 wounded.  Also near bazaar of Maewand district of same province mujahideen attack a supply convoy of American invaders in which on vehicle was destroyed. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"8 British soldiers either killed or wounded in Helmand"


> (Y)esterday noon 2009-06-26 at 12:30 pm [local time] 8 British invader soldiers were either killed or wounded when the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an explosion on their foot patrol in Jakzaber village in the Garmser district of Helmand Province.  According to a report, the explosion killed 3 soldiers and wounded 5 others.  The area was cordoned off by the enemy and the dead and wounded soldiers were taken by helicopters to their centers. Reported by Qari Yousuf Amadi




"6 puppet army soldiers killed in Zabul"


> Yesterday afternoon 26-06-2009 at approximately 2:30pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle  of puppet army in Tazirbat area of Shahjoi district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and 6 puppet soldiers in it were killed 2 wounded  . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
271810EDT Jun 09/272210UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing 4 Canadian soldiers in explosion in Panjawe in the province of Kandahar 27/06/09" (GoogEng) - Official English - Arabic version


> *(Official English)  Today morning 27-05-2009 at approximately 8:10am local time, 1 tank belonging to a military convoy of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when it was traveling in Salihan area of Panjwai District of Kandahar province.  According to a report, the enemy tank was totally destroyed and 4 soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosions.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  4 Canadian soldiers killed by an explosion in the Panjwayi (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 27/6/2009
> Military tank was blown up to the occupying forces in the eight o'clock this morning by an explosion by the Mujahideen in a series of operations (victory) in the "valid" near the center of the Directorate of Panjwayi in Kandahar province.  The blast completely destroyed the tank and transferred by helicopter towards the enemy by the state airport.  The Canadian troops were attacked while they were transporting the dead from the scene of heavy and light weapons, and other losses to the enemy as well. *




"Destruction of a vehicle of the puppet administration in explosion in Zhari in the province of Kandahar 27/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of a car for the management of the client the result of an explosion in the buttons
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 27/6/2009
> At the seventh morning of the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up a car from the type of Army Ranger patrol Customer as a result of an explosion on the road between the departments of buttons and the unknown in "stoning" in Kandahar.  The blast completely destroyed the car and killed seven soldiers, including the commander as well.  The transfer of the bodies of the dead towards the enemy positions, while the car is still devastating at the scene.




"Destruction of 4 tanks of the invader forces in Nad Ali in the province of Helmand 27/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destroy 4 tanks of the occupying forces in the club (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 27/6/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked yesterday afternoon in a series of operations (victory) as a result of an ambush on a military patrol of the occupying forces in the region, "Gah Mirza" to boycott the club near the city of Hkurjah Hmlnd in the state, resulting in the destruction of military tanks of the occupying forces and the killing and injury of all was board.  Soon after the explosion and clashes took place between Mujahideen and the enemy forces, which continued for about half an hour, which resulted in the injury Mujahed well.  In another context, destroyed the car of the occupying forces near a market, "Janger" in the same state, while targeting the enemy patrol was ambushed by the mujahideen, which led to the destruction of the car completely and killing all on board.  Mujahideen did not suffer any loss of God.  According to another report, the destruction of armored troops occupied yesterday afternoon, as a result of an explosion in the region, "Bhran" Hkurjah Center in Helmand province, in addition to the destruction of the tank killed three soldiers from the military customer.




"Explosion kills 3 and wounds 5 American soldiers in Geramsir in the province of Helmand 27/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosion kills 3, injures 5 soldiers in Jermser (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 27/6/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed at the second session and a half after the fair last night in a series of operations (victory), and eight U.S. soldiers wounded by an explosion in the region, "Darwisan" Jermser Department in the state of Hmlnd.  According to reports, the explosion, which was the enemy of these losses when they want to disrupt the mine planted.  The attack killed three U.S. soldiers and wounded five others as well.




"4 British soldiers killed in Helmand"


> Today noon 2009-06-26 at 1:30 pm [local time] 4 British invader soldiers were either killed when the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an explosion on their tank in Yatemchi village in the Musa Kala district of Helmand Province.  According to a report, the explosion killed 4 soldiers and wounded few.  The area was cordoned off by the enemy and the dead and wounded soldiers were taken by helicopters to their centers. Reported by Qari Yousuf Amadi




"A tank of  NATO invader terrorist  blew up  in Uruzgan"


> Today noon 27-06-2009 at approximately 12:05 pm local time, a tank of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in Isahqzo kotal area of Dehrawat District of Uruzgan province.  According to a report, in explosion the tank was destroyed  and all soldiers on board were killed or wounded in the remote-controlled mine explosion.   Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
281720EDT Jun 09/282120UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"6 NATO invader and 12 puppet soldiers killed  in Kandahar"


> Today morning 28-06-2009 at approximately 10:05 am [local time].  6 NATO invader soldiers on board were killed few wounded when the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out a heavy explosion on a military patrol of the NATO invaders soldiers in Syajoi area of Zhari district  of Kandahar Province.  Also in Ekhcha area of Panjwai district of same province  mujahideen blew whit remote controlled landmine a patrol of puppet army in which 3 puppet were killed.  Also at morning and noon , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed  convoys of puppet army in Sopi pamp and Lashkergahdorihi areas of Maewand district of same province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed  2 vehicles and 10 puppets terrorists were killed few wounded.  Reported by QariYousuf Ahmadi




"1 tank of American invader booty 1 destroyed in Helmand"


> Yesterday afternoon 2009-06-27 a tank of American invader soldiers destroyed and one booty when the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate carried out an explosion on their tank in Ameragha village in the Garmsir  district of Helmand Province.  According to a report, after the explosion mujahideen attack on another tank and american invader fled and one tank was booty.Reported by Qari Yousuf Amadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
292020EDT Jun 09/300020UTC Jun 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 tanks of  NATO invader terrorist  blew up  in Uruzgan"


> Yesterday noon 28-06-2009 , a tank of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in Isahqzo kotal area of Dehrawat District of Uruzgan province.  According to a report, in explosion the tank was destroyed  and all soldiers on board were killed or wounded in the remote-controlled mine explosion.  Also yesterday morning another tank of NATO invaders blew up by landmine in Kashi Manda area of Charchino district of same province, in explosion the tank was destroyed and all invader terrorist in it were killed.Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"(K)illed and 4 soldiers injured client management, including the commander of the security of the state of Zabul" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details, at the ninth, however, the price of this morning 2009-06-29 mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out a series of victory in the explosion heavily on car convoy security commander named / Jilani Khan, killing and wounding four soldiers, including the commander said.  Result reports, the explosion carried out by an explosive device, which persisted in the motorcycle, which resulted in the destruction of a Ranger and the killing of one soldier and wounded three others were severely injured, including the commander of security, which was the goal of the explosion.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area, and the devastating Vlasalt the car at the scene.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jun 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
302130EDT Jun 09/010130UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing and wounding 22 invader and interior soliders in Zhari in the province of Kandahar 28/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding 22 soldiers and persons in occupied Kandahar (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 28/6/2009
> According to the details contained in the tenth hour of the morning on Sunday carried out the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate powerful explosion in a series of operations (victory) on a foot patrol of the occupying forces in the region, "Siah air" buttons to boycott the state of Kandahar, killing one and wounding (6) soldiers as occupiers.  In a separate report in the eleventh hour of the morning was a similar explosion at an army patrol in the area of the customer, "Ahli Sah" Bnjuaii <Panjwaii> province of the state itself, resulting in the death of (3) internal troops on the spot.   In the latest independent news, at the ninth was killed this morning the mujahideen (7) of the puppet army soldiers and wounded (4) other surgery in the ambush in the intersection of Hkurjah on the road in the province of Kandahar, Herat Meond <Maywand> the state itself.  There has been no damage to the mujahideen in the attack, thankfully.  In the context of a link in a similar attack near this place, namely at the station "Sophie بمب" mujahideen destroyed at the eleventh morning of the type of car for the Army Ranger was killed by the client and two of their sheep mujahideen.




"7 puppet  frontier police killed in Kandahar"


> Last night 29-06-2009 at approximately 10 pm local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Spini Kholi  area of shorawak district of Kandahar province. in Explosion the vehicle was destroyed and 7 puppet terrorists were killed.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"2 vehicles of puppet army destroyed in Kandahar"


> Yesterday 29-06-2009 , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army in Sangisar area of Zhari district of Kandahar province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed  2 vehicle and 7 puppets terrorists were killed 4 wounded . Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmady




"Killing 9 invaders in a battle in Nad Ali in the provnice of Helmand 28/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 9 soldiers killed in battle the invaders on the club
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 28/6/2009
> A result of the violent battle that took place yesterday afternoon between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker occupying forces in the region of "Western Weekend's" state of the club, province of Helmand, killing 9 soldiers were occupiers and many others.  Burned during the battle tanks of the enemy, as also the right to damage the other tank.  According to the report, the fight broke out strong in the region within the Mujahideen attacked a military convoy ambush of the enemy.  At the end of the battle, which lasted about two hours, and Mujahid was martyred and one another.  From God we come and to Him we return.




"2 Tanks of British terrorist  blew up, 6 invaders killed in Helmand"


> Yesterday noon 29-06-2009, 2 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the British invaders army were blown up by the landmines planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in Sarkhado area of Nawa district of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tanks were totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mines explosions.  Also yesterday and today morning at approximately 7.15 am local time, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed  British invader army terrorists in Near Khalaj bazaar center of same district, in the ambushes Mujahideen killed 8 invader terrorists and wounded 4.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"A vehicle of puppet police blew up in Helmand"


> Yesterday noon 29-06-2009 at approximately 10 am local time , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with a remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Popal zao  area of Grishk district of Helmand province. in Explosion the vehicle was destroyed and 7 puppet terrorists were killed.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"7 NATO invader terrorist  killed  in Uruzgan"


> Yesterday evening 29-06-2009 at approximately 8 pm local time , a tank of the NATO invaders army was blown up by the landmine planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in Daijoz area near Taren kot city of Uruzgan province.  According to a report, in explosion the tank was destroyed  and 7 soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mine explosion.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
012145EDT Jul 09/020145UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(K)illing and wounding of 11 soldiers from the attack in Kandahar, the state of buttons <Zhari>" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed and injured on Monday 29-6-2009 Eleven soldiers from the attack by the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, a series of Nasraly enemy convoy in the area of "Sncasar," My state of Kandahar province on the road to Kandahar Herat highway.  News by road, carried out the attack through the ambush, led to the destruction of two F-Saraf Toyota Conservative convoy of soldiers, fully killed (7) soldiers were killed and (4) others.  God is not any kind of casualties in the ranks of the mujahideen.  In a separate report last took a large number of foreign troops from the territory by helicopter in the village, "Siah air," the province has taken the same Mrakza in the region.  Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on their positions with heavy weapons and light, resulting in the deaths and injuries among the enemy, but it did not have accurate information on the number of dead and injured.  In direct attacks, which lasted approximately three hours, were two of the Mujahideen, too.




"(K)illed and 7 wounded British soldiers in an explosion in Helmand Psongen" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, was killed and seven wounded British soldiers at the second session of yesterday (30-06-2009), when the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated a bomb in a military patrol of the occupying forces in the "glorious Chuck" Sngen <Sangin> near the district center in Helmand.  Were killed (3) British soldiers and wounded (4) others.  After the explosion and the enemy's helicopter arrived on the scene and transported the dead and wounded soldiers to their posts.




"(K)illing of 43 soldiers, and occupied an agent in the battle of the state of de-Gobain Zabul" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Strong in the battle that took place on the afternoon of 29-6-2009 on the Mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate and the occupation forces and the client involved in the "preferred Strait" Dae-Gobain province of Zabul, the state, led to the deaths (35) Afghan and foreign troops.  In direct battle using light and heavy weapons, were killed (22) Afghan soldier agent, and (13) foreign troops from the Romanian citizenship.  The battle erupted when the enemy forces sought a joint operations against the Mujahideen in the region, where infantry soldiers fought a surprise attack by the Mujahideen.  During the battle, the great enemy aerial bombardment in the region, led to the death (4) mujahideen, and the injury (3) others as well.  In an urgent news bulletin a little while ago (at a quarter past eleven this morning) Mujahideen destroyed a tank of foreign forces and a car-type RENGER Afghan proxy forces by improvised explosive devices near the village of "Haji" Agent "the Strait Tnki", killing, killing (13) Afghan and foreign troops.  The ferocious battle and still continuing in the region Ataiwis noon now, and sustained air strikes by the brutal enemy.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
021735EDT Jul 09/022135UTC Jul 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Killing 7 and wounding 4 soldiers in an attack in Zhari in the province of Kandahar 30/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> (Official English)2 vehicles of puppet army destroyed in Kandahar – Yesterday 29-06-2009 , Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army in Sangisar area of Zhari district of Kandahar province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed 2 vehicle and 7 puppets terrorists were killed 4 wounded.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmady
> 
> (Arabic to Google English)  7 killed and 4 soldiers injured in the attack buttons <Zhari> result (victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 30/6/2009
> Killed and wounded on Monday, one of ten soldiers from the attack by the Mujahideen Khalq, the Islamic Emirate in a series of operations (victory) on a convoy of the enemy in the region, "Sncasar" My state of Kandahar province on the road to Kandahar Herat highway.  News by road, carried out the attack through the ambush, led to the destruction of two F-Saraf Toyota Conservative convoy of soldiers, fully killed (7) soldiers were killed and (4) others.  God is not any kind of casualties in the ranks of the mujahideen.  In a separate report last took a large number of foreign troops from the territory by helicopter in the village, "Siah air," the province has taken the same Mrakza in the region.  Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on their positions with heavy weapons and light, resulting in the deaths and injuries among the enemy, but it did not have accurate information on the number of dead and injured.  In direct attacks, which lasted approximately three hours, were two of the Mujahideen, too.




"Destruction of a tank of the foreign forces by a mine in Nad Ali in the province of Helmand 30/06/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> (Official English)1 Tank of American terrorist blew up in Helmand - Last night 29-06-2009, 1 tanks belonging to a military convoy of the American invaders army were blown up by the landmines planted by the mujahedin of the Islamic Emirate when they were traveling in 31st area of Nadali district of Helmand province.  According to a report, the enemy tank wase totally destroyed and all soldiers on board were killed in the remote-controlled mines explosions. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> (Arabic to GoogleEnglish)  The destruction of armored military foreign hit in the club (Victory)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 30/6/2009
> At the ninth last night blew mujahideen of the Islamic state in a series of operations (Victory) military armored patrol of foreign troops by an explosive device in the "Western Sea Wake," a club on the nearby province of Hkurjah the capital of Helmand, killing all on board soldiers.  After the blast, the enemy surrounded the area, and taken their dead around their cars, the vehicle still remains destroyed at the scene.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
Summary:  Canadian Forces References, June  2009*

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

*HIGHLIGHTS*
_•	Taliban statements monitored during June 2009 claimed responsibility for 38 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced the death of two (2) soldiers during this period.
•	Since October 2008, the Taliban have claimed 14.74 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada (339 alleged by Taliban vs. 23 reported by Canada).
•	Four (4) Taliban announcements were monitored mentioning Canadian personnel or casualties in June 2009, compared to an average of 8.56 such reports per month since October 2008._

Summary of references to Taliban claiming responsibility for incidents mentioning Canadians during June 2009 attached as .pdf.


----------

